# Freaking out already!!!



## StarOfLiferic (Aug 2, 2011)

I have yet to take my NREMT but I am *freaking* out about it. 
I don't know why!?

What can I do to prepare for it, someone has to have a little info. :sad:

I have a _*"www.jblearning.com"*_ trial but I just cant get into it, when some of the questions are so complex that I believe that I am wrong.

Does anyone have any suggestions, tips, tricks, cheat codes, etc. 

I am up for advise from everyone.

*PLEASE!!*


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2011)

You passed the class, right?


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Aug 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You passed the class, right?




Yes, I passed the EMT-B course July 27th.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

Getting stressed out will be counter productive. Go in thinking "I will pass, I know what I'm doing and am going to get my certification." 

Confidence is half the game. Worst that happens, you fail and take it again.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 2, 2011)

First off: :rofl: at cheat codes. 

Like Sasha said, just relax. As long as you know your stuff, you'll be fine. How'd you do in the class?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Aug 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> First off: :rofl: at cheat codes.
> 
> Like Sasha said, just relax. As long as you know your stuff, you'll be fine. How'd you do in the class?
> 
> ...



Lol, I knew I get a laugh out of that one.
I did well in class, test taking sucks though, but practicals and final exam I rocked!!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont understand how one can be a bad test taker. If you know it you know it. Go in calmly, read the questions more than once and make sure you understand it and what it's asking for.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 2, 2011)

Left left left select up up left start then up and select at same time.


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Aug 2, 2011)

I suck at test taking because I get nervous and second guess myself and end up messing up on that test.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 2, 2011)

Take a deep breath and relax, the test is very straight forward and should be no problem at all if you passed your Basic class.


----------



## nwhitney (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel that test taking is a skill.  Some people are great test takers some are not.  Just because you know the material and maybe even received an A in the course you may still fail the test if you don't know HOW to test.  

Here are a few things you can do to prepare for and be successful at the NREMT exam or any exam really.

Relax and take a deep breath.  
Register for the test soon, you don't want too much time to pass.
Once you're registered go on to Pearson Vue's website, they have a practice section so you can have an idea as to what the test will be like.
Figure out what time of day is best for you to test.  For me it's mid morning.
Between now and test day spend no more than an hour a day reviewing.
A few days before the test make you know exactly where the testing site is so you won't stress out trying to find it.
The day before the test don't touch anything EMT related, relax and breath.
Good a good nights sleep which includes no alcohol the day before and watch the caffeine intake especially in the afternoon.  
If you normally have a cup of coffee in the morning have it but don't over do it on test day.
Eat a good healthy breakfast.
Arrive at least half an hour early to give your self time to relax.
For the actual test make sure to read the directions clearly.
Take 2 nice slow deep breaths and try to relax.
Read each question completely and make sure you understand _what_ is being asked.
Then read each answer carefully and then you should be able to confidently eliminate 1-2 bad answers.
Remember all the answers could be good or they could all be bad.  Pick the best or the least worst.
Don't read too much into the questions.
Remember your ABC's & the order or assessments. 
Keep an eye on your time but don't let it cause you stress.
Often your initial instinct is the correct one.

Or try this

Up, up, down, right, down, up, left, left, A, B, B, A, B, up, cntrl-alt-delete

Good luck.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

No no no. The cheat code is 'rosebud' or '!;!;!;!;' til you fill the cheat code field.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2011)

You passed the class, therefor you (should have) been taught, and know, all that you need to so you can pass the test.



All else fails... several people have been known to advocate taking some...uhhh.. 'liquid courage' before going in.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No no no. The cheat code is 'rosebud' or '!;!;!;!;' til you fill the cheat code field.



Aren't those cheat codes for The Sims? :rofl: I can't believe I remember that.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Aren't those cheat codes for The Sims? :rofl: I can't believe I remember that.



I can't believe you admitted you played the sims


----------



## Anjel (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No no no. The cheat code is 'rosebud' or '!;!;!;!;' til you fill the cheat code field.



The sims rocked and I can't believe I remember that code too lol

My sims were naughty little buggers :blush:


----------

